
A personal inquiry into the tech industry - fhrow4484
http://www.notesfrombelow.org/article/silicon-inquiry
======
jmcgough
I have a hard time taking this seriously when the author's only experience
working for a tech company is a single summer internship, and the article ends
with a literative bullhorn, calling for tech workers to unite and fight
against our corporate oppressors.

There are plenty of startups doing interesting/important things and don't have
culture reminiscent of a certain HBO series. If she tried working for one, she
might discover that.

